# Stuck in a rut.



## KenpoGirl (Oct 21, 2002)

Okay when you learn Kenpo or any type of martial arts for that matter you learn step by step.  i.e. you learn the first technique on the list then the next then the next  etc.......  

When you practise your techniques more often then not you practise the tech's in the order they are printed on the list.  Of course you mix them up every now and again but you still may think of them as okay that's the one after "such'in such".   

But have you ever tried to do techniques when someone describes the attack to you (as written in the manual) or even just say what's the only technique for a right cross or reverse punch?   

My instructor did this to me the other day and totally blew my mind.  I didn't know whether I was coming or going. :erg:   Now before you think I'm a total dunce I can usually rhym off the techs and or the attacks but when he came at me with this different point of view I was Stymied.  We had a good laugh and eventually got through them.  It was a great learning experience.  

Does anyone out there mix up there teaching of the technical side of their training like that?


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 21, 2002)

Please stop coming to class drunk.

That's my job.
:iws:


----------



## SingingTiger (Oct 21, 2002)

Three or six months after I started learning Kenpo, when a technique was mentioned I found myself thinking, "okay, that's the seventh one on the chart."  I realized quickly that that's a silly trap to get caught in!  So I entered all of the techniques that I'd learned so far into a Microsoft Word document, printed it out, and cut up the page so that I had strips of paper with one technique each.  There have been a few times when I've had my wife pick the techniques randomly from a bowl and call them out while I perform them in the next room (she's not studying with me, so she has no idea which chart they're on, or where they fall in the chart that they are on).  And there have been a few times when I've been working out alone and just picked them myself.  I keep thinking about setting up a little database, then writing a program that will print all of the techniques randomly, then printing out a new list each time I work out at home and work on techniques.  But other things keep taking higher priority.  

Whenever we're going over techniques in a class I think it's a mistake for the instructor to always call them out in order; if I ever get to be an instructor, I'm going to mix up my students from day one!

Rich


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 21, 2002)

Don't take this personal but ..........  :2xbird: 

heh heh heh

:angel:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Don't take this personal but ..........  :2xbird:*



I won't take it personal. I'm drunk.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *...
> Does anyone out there mix up there teaching of the technical side of their training like that? *



Yes, we often do a technique line and Mr. Duffy will call out "any punch," "any kick" or we have a cool semi-circle drill where you face some opponents and they randomly attack you with a random attack.

But I know what you mean about being thrown a curve.  I used to be more like that but I try to think of the techniques as related to attacks.  So when I get a new technique now, I try to think of what else it is like and why it is different from another one and how each could be modified to do the job of the other.

You make good points.  Even if Gou is drunk.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *Even if Gou is drunk.  *



Yes but when I sober up tomorrow...I will still be good looking.

In all seriousness. I think Zach Whitson's video would help you a lot with spontanaity Dot. But that is just my 2 cents.
:ultracool


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Yes but when I sober up tomorrow...I will still be good looking.
> 
> ...



LOL The way you are promoting this video, I'm beginning to wonder if you get a commission from the sales to Canada.  

I do intend to buy that video one day but $75 CAN is mighty steep.  I have the Tim Hartman seminar coming up so this month is shot for that purchase.

I intend to request that Bryson, my instructor keep "mixin' it up" for me so that I don't get stuck in that rut again.  At the very least, my flailing about trying to remember them, will be worth a good laugh for him.

LOL I am actually in the process of making myself some "Cue Cards" with the various techniques on them so that I can mix them up and keep on top of all it.


----------



## zethus (Oct 22, 2002)

ya get to know them...when we test they ask us for what attack is this tech. used for...the key you ask......practice,practice,practice
youll do good..


----------



## RyuShiKan (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *LOL The way you are promoting this video, I'm beginning to wonder if you get a commission from the sales to Canada.
> 
> I do intend to buy that video one day but $75 CAN is mighty steep.*




*Canada? Why would I want to leave America just to visit America, Jr.?*
_Homer Simpson_

(just kidding  )


It's a good idea that you don't following a set pattern and get into a rut...........your technique should be instinctive and come naturally.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 22, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

That picture is DAMN funny!!!

Thanks to everyone so far that has posted ideas and support.

That doesn't include Gou of course.


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *Okay when you learn Kenpo or any type of martial arts for that matter you learn step by step.  i.e. you learn the first technique on the list then the next then the next  etc.......
> 
> ...



My solution? Train with me instead!


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *That doesn't include Gou of course.   *



Your jealousy is overwhelming.
:cuss:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *My solution? Train with me instead! *



Oh Ricardo!!!

Best offer I've had all day.  

But the commute would be a killer.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Your jealousy is overwhelming.
> :cuss: *



You go ahead and keep thinking that, if it makes you happy.


----------



## Seig (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *My solution? Train with me instead! *


I'd love to, get your butt up here!


----------



## Seig (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *You go ahead and keep thinking that, if it makes you happy.   *


Pshaw, nothing makes Gou happy. 
Although, it is good to see some of his humor again!


----------



## WilliamTLear (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Pshaw, nothing makes Gou happy.
> Although, it is good to see some of his humor again! *



According to Gou, there are two things that make him happy, Booze and Porn. There's only one problem, I can't find adult videos that feature sasquatch female on female action. :lol: I guess his futile attempt to find a sasquatch colony will continue indefinately. (Apparently right of passage for his membership in *THE ROYAL CANADIAN MOUNTED SPETSNAZ*)

Hasta,
Billy


----------



## Seig (Oct 23, 2002)

I had no idea Gou was a Yeti lover.....
"Gus, your wife's a big foot.....Magooney goo goo....."


----------



## RyuShiKan (Oct 23, 2002)

Did you the Chinese word for "dog" is "Gou"?????


----------



## RyuShiKan (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *According to Gou, there are two things that make him happy, Booze and Porn. There's only one problem, I can't find adult videos that feature sasquatch female on female action. :lol: I guess his futile attempt to find a sasquatch colony will continue indefinately. (Apparently right of passage for his membership in THE ROYAL CANADIAN MOUNTED SPETSNAZ)
> 
> ...



well porn does have it's merrits...........


----------



## Seig (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RyuShiKan _
> 
> *Did you the Chinese word for "dog" is "Gou"????? *


Is that him drinking or after drinking?


----------



## RyuShiKan (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Is that him drinking or after drinking? *



Must be after


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 23, 2002)

That's me normally...

Sit right back folks and I will tell you some of the tail of how _"Gou Ronin"_ came to be. For obvious reasons I have to change some of the names and leave incidents out to protect both the innocent and myself.

Gou is indeed the chinese word for the dog. In an ironic twist of fate, the word Ronin is a japanese word for a masterless Samurai. Hence we have a Dog with no Master. (Bad dog! Baaaad dog!)

That is the short of it. There is more, such as _"The Clan Of The Dog"_ which I cannot go into detail too much about due to secrecy reasons. But this much I can say and have said on this site.
http://members.tripod.com/~russianmartialart/dogclan.html

I was born in the year of the dog, the season of the dog, the month of the dog and even the time of the dog with an element of metal.  Anyone wishing to know more about the dog zodiac can go here for a synopsis.
http://members.tripod.com/~russianmartialart/dogborn.html


----------



## WilliamTLear (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *That's me normally...
> 
> ...



You can definately see how he's not denying the porn/booze thing, eh?


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *You can definately see how he's not denying the porn/booze thing, eh? *



My attempt at cheap diversion was not effective against the mighty mister Lear.

You make it sound so ... so ... _"dirty..."_


----------



## WilliamTLear (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *My attempt at cheap diversion was not effective against the mighty mister Lear.
> 
> You make it sound so ... so ... "dirty..." *



Only when you're turned on by sasquatch! :lol:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 23, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I'd love to, get your butt up here! *



Great, I'm still waiting for the IKKO company jet to pick me up. It's by passed me twice already!:wah:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Great, I'm still waiting for the IKKO company jet to pick me up. It's by passed me twice already!*



That's because it's delivering it's super secret payload of deep fried twinkies to the lair of the IKKO mastermind.


----------



## Seig (Oct 24, 2002)

Did someone say twinkies?


----------



## WilliamTLear (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Did someone say twinkies? *



*Not Me!!!* :barf:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 24, 2002)

Twinkies, I wonder how much water you have to consume to flush the twinkie out of your body? 
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 24, 2002)

:shrug:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 24, 2002)

What happened to my attempt at a serious discussion???
You've turned it into Talk of Twinkies?   :wah:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Just kidding.    You guys are a riot.  Almost as funny as our other thread.  

But Twinkies?????  Yuck :barf: is right!!!

I prefer Joe Louies.  Yum, don't get between me and my chocolate.  I don't share.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Seig (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey now! Don't be bashing Twinkies!!!!!!!!  Golden Sponge Cake....Creamy Filling.......yum........
Ok, so maybe a few of you don't like Twinkies, how bout Moon Pies?


----------



## WilliamTLear (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Hey now! Don't be bashing Twinkies!!!!!!!!  Golden Sponge Cake....Creamy Filling.......yum........
> Ok, so maybe a few of you don't like Twinkies, how bout Moon Pies? *



I like Hostess Cup Cakes my self...

I heard that twinkies have a shelf life of like a million years, or something like that. Anything with that amount of preservatives can't be good for you. :barf:


----------



## Seig (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *I like Hostess Cup Cakes my self...
> 
> I heard that twinkies have a shelf life of like a million years, or something like that. Anything with that amount of preservatives can't be good for you. :barf: *


I hear there are a lot of Cup Cakes out your way!


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 25, 2002)

One of the newest snack crazes at fairs etc is deep fried twinkies.

They freeze them. Batter them up with a sugar batter. Shove a stick in them. Then deep fry them.

OMG...I can feel my heart stopping from just reading that!


----------



## Kirk (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *I heard that twinkies have a shelf life of like a million years, or something like that.*



It's that Yellow Dye number 5.  Ancient Egyptians used it for their 
mummification processes.  

To give more history, Hitler believed that the country which
had the most yellow dye number 5 would be unstoppable in
battle.  

And in present day, not many know this (so be glad that I'm a 
member here and can enlighten all of you) the U.S's supply of
yellow dye number 5 is dangerously low.  Which I don't have to
tell you people, seriously threatens twinkie production.  Rumor
has it that Sadam has been stock piling yellow dye number 5 for
years, and is in secret twinkie production, right now as we speak!
So Bush is making up all this weapons of mass destruction stuff,
just so we can go in there, and take over their massive stock of
yellow dye number 5!!!  Well I say, NO WAR over yellow dye number 5!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _*
> It's that Yellow Dye number 5.  The U.S's supply of yellow dye number 5 is dangerously low.  Which I don't have to tell you people, seriously threatens twinkie production.
> Rumor has it that Sadam has been stock piling yellow dye number 5 for years, and is in secret twinkie production, right now as we speak!
> So Bush is making up all this weapons of mass destruction stuff,just so we can go in there, and take over their massive stock of yellow dye number 5!!!  Well I say, "YES to WAR" over yellow dye number 5!
> *



I'm calling Bush now!!  We should already be in there and get that dye!!   sheeesh   this could cause a shortage of twinkies in the southwest if it carries on any longer........

Lets get going.... call your congressmen and set fires!

:soapbox:


----------



## ikenpo (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Well I say, NO WAR over yellow dye number 5!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *




can you change it to number 4 so it rhymes?  Maybe call it number 4..........plus 1.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *can you change it to number 4 so it rhymes?  Maybe call it number 4..........plus 1.
> 
> *



Aren't we having enough problems with the number 4 in Kenpo right now?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _*
> Aren't we having enough problems with the number 4 in Kenpo right now?
> *



YOU are.......... not .......... WE  ......... LOL:rofl:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *YOU are.......... not .......... WE  ......... LOL:rofl: *



You're right... I'm not. :moon:


----------



## ikenpo (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *YOU are.......... not .......... WE  ......... LOL:rofl: *



I'm glad I didn't have to say that...

jb


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _*
> I'm glad I didn't have to say that...jb
> *



chicken :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *chicken :rofl:
> 
> :asian: *



Just didn't want them to start a campaign against the brothers in Texas as well....



lol.....

jb:asian:


----------



## Brother John (Oct 28, 2002)

> My instructor did this to me the other day and totally blew my mind. I didn't know whether I was coming or going.  Now before you think I'm a total dunce I can usually rhym off the techs and or the attacks but when he came at me with this different point of view I was Stymied. We had a good laugh and eventually got through them. It was a great learning experience.



Cognitive dissonance and stress inducement is what it's all about. 
(not the hokee-poky)
Keep'm guessin, mix things up!! If we get into a certain 'groove' in Kenpo, then we will not be able to adapt to the moment, which is where (I believe) Kenpo has it's greatest strength!!!

Keep doing things to push your ability and understanding in NEW ways.

As I tell my students when they say "I can't do that."
"If you already could, why get instruction?"
Just a thought!!
Your Brother
John


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> *Cognitive dissonance and stress inducement is what it's all about.
> (not the hokee-poky)
> ...



Wow!!!  One of the few people that took my thread seriously. 

Thank you for the support Brother John.  Don't worry, all the confussion only made me want to correct what I have done wrong.

LOL  When I'm annoyed at myself (ie when my instructor corrects me, and I'm not getting it)  I get a angry look on my face, more than one occation he thought I was pi$$ed at him, lol I just smile and tell him.  It's not YOU that I'm angry with. 

Eventually I will get it, there are some techniques that I loathed.  After much practise they are now some of my favourites.  

I've had people say I'm stubborn (can you imagine?   ), in cases such as this I think that's a good thing.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *Just didn't want them to start a campaign against the brothers in Texas as well....
> *



I may be interpreting your post in completely the wrong way (and I hope I am), but are you implying that my problem with Chapel is based on his ethnicity? What do you mean by brothers in Texas? Do you mean Kenpo Brothers, or Brothers as in a black americans? Can you please clarify this?

I also want everyone to know that there is no organized campaign against Chapel based on his race... My problems with him have to do with his unsubstantiated claims and unsupported public statements. I hope you understand my position, if you wanna talk drop me a line or e-mail anytime.

Sincerely,
Billy :asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *I may be interpreting your post in completely the wrong way (and I hope I am), but are you implying that my problem with Chapel is based on his ethnicity? What do you mean by brothers in Texas? Do you mean Kenpo Brothers, or Brothers as in a black americans? Can you please clarify this?
> 
> ...



Hey Billy,

Just another bad, somewhat inside, joke. At the Texas camp Mr. Conatser kept, "messin with the Brothers" as he said. That's why I laughed when I said it, cuz I knew he'd know what I meant. We've talked enough IM'ing and on the phone that I know your not like that. We even discussed the Doc thing. I'm just jackin around cuz lately when I get in at 2 or 3am from work that familiar, box hasn't popped up from you saying, "Hey, what's going on?"  

Your Bro in Kenpo, jb:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *Hey Billy,
> 
> ...



The best part about it is that I just finished giving Seig and Richardo crap about the exact same thing on another post and then I was guilty myself. Anyone on the outside lookin in wouldn't realize that we're friends and that your not like that at all...sorry.

jb:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 29, 2002)

:shrug:


----------



## Brother John (Oct 29, 2002)

> Eventually I will get it, there are some techniques that I loathed. After much practise they are now some of my favourites.



Can you get my students to understand this????
Better yet, go back in time to when I was a lower belt and teach it to me. 
It's so important for us all to remember that if we keep our dreams alive, they will do the same for us. (a Mr. Mill's quote)
Also, if we persist we will overcome any obstacle.

Keep workin...
Your Brother
John


----------



## WilliamTLear (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *The best part about it is that I just finished giving Seig and Richardo crap about the exact same thing on another post and then I was guilty myself. Anyone on the outside lookin in wouldn't realize that we're friends and that your not like that at all...sorry.
> 
> jb:asian: *



  Thanks for clearing that up Jason. I just didn't want someone signing me up on the KKK's mailing list or something like that, that's all.

Your Pal,
Billy :asian:


----------



## Kirk (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *Your Pal,
> Billy :asian: *



Don'tcha mean Billy "Grand Dragon" Lear ??


----------



## WilliamTLear (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Don'tcha mean Billy "Grand Dragon" Lear ?? *



The only "Grand-Anything" I plan on being some day is a GRANDPA. :lol:


----------



## Brother John (Oct 29, 2002)

I used to drive a 
Grand-Am
does that count for anything??


Your Brother
John


----------



## Seig (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *The only "Grand-Anything" I plan on being some day is a GRANDPA. :lol: *


Oh right, like you're going to let any male within a mile of your little girl......


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *The best part about it is that I just finished giving Seig and Richardo crap about the exact same thing on another post and then I was guilty myself. Anyone on the outside lookin in wouldn't realize that we're friends and that your not like that at all...sorry.
> 
> jb:asian: *



YOU MEAN, THE GOLDENDRAGON DISSED ME?

That's normal, I'm his puching bag.:shrug:


----------



## Brother John (Oct 30, 2002)

> I'm his puching bag


That happens huh?

me too.

I've often thought that a better statement than "I should warn you, I'm a leathal weapon." would be...
"I should warn you, I pay Black Belts to beat me up, so nothing you are gonna do will really matter."

Your Bro.
John


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> *That happens huh?
> 
> ...



I think i will start using that one.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 3, 2002)

Should be.......  where the hell were we....

:rofl:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 3, 2002)

Well we tried to keep it on track a couple times but, once the silliness starts, there's little chance to keep things in line.



It's okay, I got some responces that were what I was looking for.  The rest is just plain old fashion fun.


----------



## WhiteTiger (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SingingTiger _
> 
> So I entered all of the techniques that I'd learned so far into a Microsoft Word document, printed it out, and cut up the page so that I had strips of paper with one technique each.  There have been a few times when I've had my wife pick the techniques randomly from a bowl and call them out while I perform them in the next room day one!
> 
> Rich [/B]




In our studio we have something similar, "The Coffee Can"
Each Technique on a strip of paper drawn randomly for the student to perform.  A great way to get ready for a belt test.  Someone preparing for their Black Belt test might spend entire classes "in the can"


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 4, 2002)

Now, why don't just say the techniques names, or the attack in any order? There's no need in there to have papers for this. WE do while training, sometimes going from last to first, even first and then odds, a certain kind of attack... Imagination's the limit 

And then the circle of random attacks quoted here by I don't remeber who, sorry.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Dec 4, 2002)

The Coffee Can would be easier, for solo training, then you don't have to think about the techniques, and then maybe go "Aaaah I don't want to do that right now."  etc.....

If you have a partner to call out the techniques then this is not necessary, all they need it a list.

I've been planning to put the techniques on carboard and then attaching them to a rolladex and then doing a spin and whatever pops up is the technique I'd do.  Again, this would be for solo training.  

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Brother John (Dec 4, 2002)

> I've been planning to put the techniques on carboard and then attaching them to a rolladex and then doing a spin and whatever pops up is the technique I'd do.



Sounds a little like using lawn darts.

Why not go about it with a more scientific bent:
like chosing some of your more difficult/new techniques to cover or build a systematic routine to go through on a regular basis so that you get all your bases covered. Seems like spinning the rolladex of death or plucking from the coffee-can of doom would be a little too random to insure that it is comprehensively going over your skills/knowledge.
Just a thought...
PS: Hey, I like your web-site.  
Your Brother
John


----------



## KenpoGirl (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> *Sounds a little like using lawn darts.
> 
> ...




I agree with what you are saying, you've made some very valid points, but, the randomness is to keep from learning them in any kind of order.  If you only chose the most difficult, or just the family grouping, and you did one after another in a routine then if someone said do the one in the middle then you would get stuck because they weren't in the order thay you learned them.  At least that's what happened to me and that's why I first started this thread.  

By using the "Can" or the "Rolladex" you are creating spontaneity.  So you will learn not to stop and think about the technique and and Nike says "JUST DO IT".  

This of course is how I think it works for me.  It may not work at all for another person.  Now since I first posted  this thread my instructor has made it a regular practise of doing the techniques out of order as posted on the belt requirement sheet.  So I don't have as much trouble as I use to.  But I still like the can or rolladex idea for when you are on your own.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 4, 2002)

The family grouping comments comes from my experience. If I work too much time in a technique, then I tend to mechanize in excess, so making all of the techniques with the same attack together helps me overcome this.

That has also happened when I began with long form three. I had to concentrate a lot when doing short three not to jump to the long form I was working in at the moment. 

And regarding the random attacks in which the cards will work well alone, it won't allow you to react under pressure. Which I think was the intention of the drill described here at first


----------



## Brother John (Dec 5, 2002)

> If you only chose the most difficult, or just the family grouping, and you did one after another in a routine then if someone said do the one in the middle then you would get stuck because they weren't in the order thay you learned them. At least that's what happened to me and that's why I first started this thread.



That makes good sense then. I see now. 
Yeah, I have that same thing going on. I really enjoy music, so I have several (ok, many) favorite CDs that I listen to frequently. SO then when I hear the song on the radio and am enjoying them (AKA singing along, much to the chagrin of my cute redheaded wife) I then automatically begin to sing the next song that WOULD have been next on the CD. Sam Ting! We do get stuck in a rut ( I now understand the use of this title for the thread ) and in a mechanized pattern.
What you are getting at is breaking the pattern.
Gotcha... 

Have a good one...
Your Brother
John
:asian:


----------

